# Configuring BSNL Modems to Forward Ports.



## Quiz_Master (May 23, 2007)

rakeshishere's tutorial Titled "Torrenting For Dummies" inspired me to write this tutorial. You can read his tutorial here :-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=479411&postcount=1​
There he said that configuring your Router (Or modem) to forward ports is a must for fast download speed in torrents. But he didn't told us how to configure Router, so figured this out myself. And posting here for those who likes "Pakaa , pakaaya - maal" 

To configure a modem of bsnl to forward ports... do this...

Type 192.168.1.1 in ur browser. I used Opera. Now input admin as user name and password (Its the default one, if you haven,t changed it yet.).

Now go to Advance Settings tab and Then go to Application Sub-Section.
There put setting like this...

*FOR HUWEI Modem :--*

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/8773/cap3tf7.th.jpg

You can Change the port number according to the port you use in your software.(I use utorrent.)

Click Apply. This will reboot your modem and the reboooting process will take 2 minutes. Wait for 2 minutes now.



Edit : Choto_Cheeta just PMed me this Screenies.. They are for MT841 Modem (Type IV modem with 4 LAN port and a USB and a Wifi)

*Settings with Type IV modem MT 841*

Log in, Go to NAT Enable it,

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/2223/01lx3.jpg

Go to NAT Entries, Click New...

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/2944/02qb9.jpg

and in put data according to ur needs 

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/4020/03hw2.jpg
___________________________________

We will post screenies for other modems too as soon as we get them.

Now your modem is set to forward port. Enjoy Torrents now...
{Remeber in your router model the name of settings can be little bit changed.
So a little research (I mean very little research if u have readed my tut.) will show you which are the right settings you are looking for}

And please let me know if you are having problems following this tutorial..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2007)

Nice one, thnx for writting it download for those who will need it


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 23, 2007)

Thanks to you....


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2007)

I do not know whether you will know about this or not and I am not saying this to show any superiority about my preferred operating system. It is just a question I am genuinely curious about. (There is a lot of misinterpretation going on nowadays, so a little disclaimer doesn't hurt.) 

Do you need to do this only on Windows? On both XP and Vista, I switched off the firewall and tried a lot of port forwarding tips (not the ones mentioned here though) but the trackers always listed me as "Not connectable". However, when I use any Mac OS X client with the Firewall turned on, I am shown as "Connectable" and I get noticeable faster speeds. So what is the deal here?

Another thing, when I run µTorrent using CrossOver on Mac OS X (i.e. not on Windows), it shows me as "Connectable". So, looking at this pattern has forced me to conclude that this port forwarding problem is only associated with Windows (though I still cannot figure out why it happens even when the Firewall is turned off). Basically, I am very confused about this whole thing.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2007)

@aryayush

Use Port Forward when u are using ADSL PPPoE log in through Modem configure,

and test ur Forwarded Port at uTorrent, 

Go to Speed Test, the Test a port u have forwared...

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/199/untitledry5.jpg

If the message is like this,

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/903/untitled1uz0.jpg

Things are not right,

nut if it comes like this,

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/7780/untitled2gh2.jpg

Then things are right,


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, I know all that, of course. I have forwarded ports (successfully and unsuccessfully) in the past. 

All I want to know is why is it necessary to do so even with all protection turned off (such as the Firewall)?


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 23, 2007)

Good tutorial man .Do you know how to configure mtnl modems.i have UT-304R2 DSL modem with ADSL 2


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 24, 2007)

I have a  MT 841 modem and its page exactly look like the one you described above.

I use port 23478 in utorrent. Should I use the same port number? or use port 80 in my torrent client.
Also how do I configure my windows firewall to allow ports?
I am using windows default firewall.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 24, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> I have a  MT 841 modem and its page exactly look like the one you described above.
> 
> I use port 23478 in utorrent. Should I use the same port number? or use port 80 in my torrent client.
> Also how do I configure my windows firewall to allow ports?
> I am using windows default firewall.



No you must configure the port you are using in utorrent. So put 23478 in your router configuration instead of 80.

To forward ports in Windows Firewall...
Go to Netowrk Places (through Controll Panel). Right-click the connection that you use for the Internet, and then click Properties. If you are connected that icon will be blue.
Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings. Click Add to open a new port.
In the Description box, type service name. For example, type utorrent : Port 23478 (or any you want to use.).
In the Name or IP address of the computer hosting this service on your network box, type 127.0.0.1
In the External port and Internal port boxes, type the port number. Generally, this number is the same.
Click either TCP or UDP, and then click OK.

Its done. I hope I made it clear....


----------



## Harvik780 (May 24, 2007)

Well for me it helps only a little as i still do not know my sterlite quidway wa1003a modem ip address.It's not given in the user manual.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 24, 2007)

^^ There is a workaround.
Use your real IP address.
It should be something like 59.**.**.**
Now You can access your modems page. And change the settings.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well for me it helps only a little as i still do not know my sterlite quidway wa1003a modem ip address.It's not given in the user manual.



as the modem came with DATA ONe, the Default IP is, 192.168.1.1 !! so Set ur LAN TCP / IP Settings according to it to access the Modem...



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ There is a workaround.
> Use your real IP address.
> It should be something like 59.**.**.**
> Now You can access your modems page. And change the settings.



If you are using the ADSL/PPPoE Dial up or rather On Demand interface, that wont work... !!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (May 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> as the modem came with DATA ONe, the Default IP is, 192.168.1.1 !! so Set ur LAN TCP / IP Settings according to it to access the Modem...


Where from I can know how to configure and set what as my TCP/IP settings?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

^^

Refer here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225


----------



## skywalker16 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey quiz master
nice and usefull post. i also had to figure this out myself to really get good speeds. anyways im posting this because bsnl has stopped giving out huawei modems i guess. Two of my friends who got their connection recently received a utstarcom build modem. i tried tried to add the application(u torrent) and a port. but there is no visible option to add any application, or to open any port. I spend bout an hour trying to figure out what do but, but all in vain!!!  The GUI has been completly changed and not lik the images u've provided.the modem is a UT300R2U.. any help would b appretiated!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice ! 
but am not impressed .. got a much better and Very General Tutorial for all modem no matter what !! in WINDOWS all versions .. even in linux it must be same .. dunno for mac

your tutorial is just for your modem .. infact in Dareglobal ADSL modem you never get such options in  DSL Router *192.168.1.1*



> 1. Start >>  Run >> Telnet
> 2. Type *o 192.168.1.1*
> 3. Enter your router user name and password
> 4. Then in Main Menu select option 6 NAT
> ...


----------



## nix (Dec 18, 2007)

@akshay:
i dont use BSNL...i use the local cable guy's ISP. and i also use a wireless router.. so can i use the above mentioned methods?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice Tut!


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 10, 2008)

plaease can u write that type of tut for StarCom UT300R2U also?


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^
*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/1st_SMTP_Server.htm
Here is the detailed tutorial


----------



## PraKs (Feb 11, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me port forward on ZTE ZXDSL 831A

Not getting any tutorial 

portforward.com is having diff firmware /screenshots for all ZTE..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks u


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I've tried a lot of things suggested, but I still can't get to portforward  Here are the screenshots of what I've tried. Please let me know if there's something more to be done. My firewall doesn't block utorrent or any of it's ports. Using Comodo Firewall and router is Huawei MT882

UPnP enabled on router: 
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/1624/upnpst4.th.jpg

UPnP enabled in Windows XP Services:
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4820/servicesyd8.th.jpg

Virtual server with uTorrent added to the list:
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5196/virtualserverlistgi0.th.jpg

Special application added to the list on the router:
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5306/specialapplistxc6.th.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2008)

How can i forward my port ?? Is this site --> *www.portforward.com/english/a.../Utorindex.htm

Im having a MTNL TRIBAND connection (DSL 849 Night Unlimited)

good for port forwarding ?>? (i can see my *D-Link Router* mentioned (*DSL 502T*) on that very same page in the lowest page.. plz guide me.. 
*Does D LINK Router DSL 502T allow for port forwarding ??* As i need to enter the below metioned details in Advanced> Virtual Server on (192.168.1.1)

Rule Name Utor1 
Private IP 192.168.1.xxx
Protocol TCP 
Port Start 60857 
Port End 60857
Port Map 60857 

But, I cannot see any PORT FORWARDING button nor any Rule name or place to enter the above mentioned settings.. plz help my confusion !! 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## hdavuluri (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello

I have a bsnl-provided modem (Sterlite SmartAX MT882) whose Lan port is not working. When i use it to connect it to the computer, it says Limited or no coonectivity (The modem works fine when connected with the Usb port)

I now need the lan port to connect it to an external device (net phone) that uses Lan ports only. 

So should i replace the modem or can it be repaired? Are there any optons to connect the Usb port to the external Lan port ?  


Thank u & Have a nice day,
Hemanth


----------

